# Array is not being seen in the windows server 2008 R2 installation



## WillBoy (May 24, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a supermicro server where i have 18 x 3TB SATA HDD and 2 x 300GB SAS HDD. I have a LSI RAID card Model 9750-8i. I can see the drives on the RAID Configuration and i did set a RAID5 and RAID1. The 18 SATA drives are RAID5 and the 2 SAS drives are RAID1. The problem is that when i am running the windows server 2008 r2 installation i cant see any of my HDD.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That controller probably isn't directly supported with the default drivers from Microsoft. You will have to add them with the F6 option during the install.


----------

